# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Wild orchids are blooming in wet season

## kuching

The rainy season is just started in Borneo island. A lot of wild orchids are blooming in the jungle.


One-leaf orchid, _Nervilia borneensis_.




The flower of _Nervilia borneensis_.




The flower of _Nervilia borneensis_.





_Coelogyne_ sp.

----------


## kuching

Same species as above. Probably _Coelogyne asperata_  ??






Unidentified species (terrestrial orchid):





Same species as above:

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species:




_Cryptostylis_ sp.




_Cryptostylis_ sp.




_Cryptostylis_ sp.





Slipper orchid, _Paphiopedilum bullenianum_. (going to bloom)







_Paphiopedilum bullenianum_ growing very near to jungle stream:

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species (terrestrial orchid):





_Sarcanthus_  sp.





_Sarcanthus_  sp.





_Pholidota_  sp. (Probably _P. imbricata_)




Close-up of the inflorescence of _Pholidota_ sp.

----------

